# DEVASTATED : ( Help.......



## enaj (Mar 9, 2006)

Went  to hospital friday he said going on docs results looks like im in menopause : ( he wants 2 more tests to confirm this 1 of which i have already had. my doc result was 20 fsh.do any of you guys know how much it costs to go abroad for donor egg ivf or any tests i should have? he recons be a miricle if i concieve


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

I have no info enaj, but wanted to wish you all the best.  I know some ladies FSH fluctuates from month to month, is it possible that could be the cause of your high level?  Sorry to hear your news though.

Take care Zoe


----------



## enaj (Mar 9, 2006)

thanks but am having hot flushes and last period end jan. one before that november!!!!!!!


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

hi Enaj,

how old are you? that's important! also though FSH @ 20 is high, the doc cannot diagnose meno till s/he has your full blood results, i.e day 3 E2 & LH, day 21 Progesterone.

The flushes and screwy cycles could be a sign of peri but till you get a full blood screening done PLUS an ovarian reserve test (measuring inhibin b) you'll not have the full picture.

Have you tried wheatgrass powder to drive down FSH?
Love Debbie


----------

